# Ascend FS12T fishing kayak for sale



## cujo (Oct 15, 2015)

Want to sell my Ascent FS128T fishing kayak w/ paddle, seat, new kayak cart, new life vest(LG). I don't kayak, bought for kids to use in my back yard, they soon got board with it. Want someone else to be able to have fun with it. Its the beize color camo one. I'm asking $420 for it all don't low ball this price. Cart and vest have never been used yet and normal surface wear on kayak. Can send pics if need, but can look at these at any bass pro shop. Live in Ocean Lakes near Damneck. Serious text only 757-416-4285


----------



## cujo (Oct 15, 2015)

Sold....


----------



## sophiagrace77 (Sep 26, 2017)

Hi,

Don't you think. You should move to marketplace for Buying & Selling.



https://www.fishjumanji.com/


----------

